# Cleaning the house in 2011



## chrismbee (Mar 8, 2011)

*1.   Open a new file in your **PC**..

**2.   Name it 'Housework.'
**
3.   Send it to the **RECYCLE  BIN**.
**
4.   Empty the **RECYCLE  BIN**.
**
5.   Your **PC**will  ask  you,*
'_Are you sure you want to delete Housework  permanently_?'
*
6.   Calmly answer, *'Yes'* and press mouse button  firmly...

**7.   Feel better?*


----------



## Donald (Mar 8, 2011)

If only it was that easy.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 8, 2011)

Donald said:


> If only it was that easy.



I agree with you Donald, especially with a 2 1/2 yr old in the house  Sheena


----------



## Donald (Mar 8, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I agree with you Donald, especially with a 2 1/2 yr old in the house  Sheena



hi sheena they can be a handful right enough


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2011)

ROFL thats some housework id look forward to


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 8, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> I agree with you Donald, especially with a 2 1/2 yr old in the house  Sheena



are 2 1/2 year olds untidy then??


----------

